# Muttley keeps being sick!



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley is 18 months old. A few weeks ago he started being sick and wouldn't eat so I starved him then gave him scrambled egg(big mistake as every time he hears the microwave he thinks it's scrambled egg for him!) anyway after that he was fine then a couple of weeks later he did it again, he was due to be wormed and had been drinking from a lot of puddles along the river so I wormed him did the scrambled egg thing again and all fine but tonight he's been bringing up watery bile again. I'm goin to vets but has anyone any ideas????


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry can't help - but hopefully he will be ok and nothing too serious.
Do you think he could of swallowed anything he shouldn't? Like a small piece of toy?
The microwave ping made me chuckle - I can just imagine Mutley dashing to the microwave each time


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I saw him munching near the Passion flower this morning, he does eat anything! Maybe I should make him scrambled egg more often then he won't eat the garden!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know what it is like around you - but ther there is so much yukky stuff around - flooded dead bunnies, rubbish that has been blwon around on the wind, dead birds etc. Dot ate somehting foul on the beach on saturday, came home and was sick about seven times  then she had a drink, went to sleep and demanded her dinner when she woke up. Yesterday she ate some dead thing in the hedge on the field and threw it up in my car  she is a totally disgusting and unrepentant dustbin 
My vet said if it is just sick and the other end is ok don't worry too much. However if it persists I would take him in to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I don't know what it is like around you - but ther there is so much yukky stuff around - flooded dead bunnies, rubbish that has been blwon around on the wind, dead birds etc. Dot ate somehting foul on the beach on saturday, came home and was sick about seven times  then she had a drink, went to sleep and demanded her dinner when she woke up. Yesterday she ate some dead thing in the hedge on the field and threw it up in my car  she is a totally disgusting and unrepentant dustbin
> My vet said if it is just sick and the other end is ok don't worry too much. However if it persists I would take him in to the vet to be checked.


Dot!!!! You dirty little doggy!! Do you not get fed proper food??
Saying that ruby was very partial to a dead mouse in the field & Ralph wouldn't let go of the mole carcass- I only knew it was a mole because of its shovels!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is a puker. The first three times it happened we rushed to the vet. (huge bills for a bit of fluid under the skin and a rice and boiled chicken diet.) 
My new vet settled on he has a sensitive tummy.Lots of things upset him, getting up too early, holding his potty too long, salt water.... When it comes on now, at least twice a month, we give him half an antacid (pepcid) and keep him off food for half the day or the whole day if needed.


----------

